# good ole days



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Remember the days companies dropped by with new products? have not seen this for years, one company dropped of a pallet of mud 

try it out they said, is there companies out there that do this still?


----------



## GypRocknRoll73 (Sep 3, 2014)

Not even when we complain to the company reps of drywall manufacturers and they come to the site to see the bad product do they rarely give us even a fricking t-shirt with their logo.maybe a carpenters pencil if your lucky.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Remember the days companies dropped by with new products? have not seen this for years, one company dropped of a pallet of mud
> 
> try it out they said, is there companies out there that do this still?


When I was working commercial 6 years ago the USG rep would come by with tools, and have mud delivered to try out. National Gypsum gave another company I was working for some ProForm Wall & Ceiling Spray to try. Their still doing it, but mainly cater to the big companies from my experience. I'd be surprised if a small guy like me would ever have a rep stop by with some free products.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Last time i seen a rep was like ten years ago when we began having the high shoulder problem. They asked if i wanted a shirt. I said to fix the board and keep your pretty nascar shirt. Frickin shmucks never did fix their problem.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah.... The good ole days! 

Back when It wasn't a struggle to make a buck!

Back before Certainteed and the L/W boards ! Back when USG and N/G were the only boards in this area .. And A damn good board to finish out !!! [no surprises] Back before high shoulders and tigger stripes.. Back before the butt joints weren't all blistered up... Back when homes were built out of timber from 30 year pines instead of 15 year pines.. Back when you could open a bucket of mud and expect that brand to be the same mix as the 100 buckets you've open before! 

And I swear !!! The next time some a-hole stops me as I'm walking out the door of the supply house and ask .''.So what's the going rate these days? And give me some crazy low rate they heard was the going rate!!! I'M GONNA PUNCH EM IN THE FACE!!!!!


Yeah!! The good ole days are gone!! It seems now It's just down to survival ! Rant over!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Yeah.... The good ole days!
> 
> Back when It wasn't a struggle to make a buck!
> 
> ...


Moore, just had 485 boards of regular weight 1/2" stocked in one of our houses! All I has to do was ask our supplier to bring it in. Granted it was certainteed but there are no high shoulders. All the bevels are perfect. The board is actually nice. Heck if I hit it with my knuckle it has more of a ping to it than the dull thud you get with light rock. It is definitely heavier for sure!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore, just had 485 boards of regular weight 1/2" stocked in one of our houses! All I has to do was ask our supplier to bring it in. Granted it was certainteed but there are no high shoulders. All the bevels are perfect. The board is actually nice. Heck if I hit it with my knuckle it has more of a ping to it than the dull thud you get with light rock. It is definitely heavier for sure!


Your Certainteed comes from NC...Mine comes from WV! 
I've used both ..I know the deference .. I was told a few years ago ..The supply would no longer carry the WV board.. Only the NC board..And for a short while this was true and all was good.. but this only lasted a short time. Now I'm back to dealing with the trash from WV!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore, just had 485 boards of regular weight 1/2" stocked in one of our houses! All I has to do was ask our supplier to bring it in. Granted it was certainteed but there are no high shoulders. All the bevels are perfect. The board is actually nice. Heck if I hit it with my knuckle it has more of a ping to it than the dull thud you get with light rock. It is definitely heavier for sure!


Is it hung yet? Knife check it after it's hung! {yourself!}


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Is it hung yet? Knife check it after it's hung! {yourself!}


I was there today while they were hanging... put the end of their t-square on the bevels. All was well!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Yeah.... The good ole days!
> 
> Back when It wasn't a struggle to make a buck!
> 
> ...


 Moore me old mate!:yes:
I don't understand why u guy's worry about the sh*t striping on the board? It's sure as F*ck not my fault that it comes like it does so it's not my problem! I know u r a perfectionist but I walk unless payed more! It should be the manufacturer's that r held responsible for the sh*t put out,Not us poor f*ckers!:yes: 
But on another note if the company I am working for just want's it right and no price I will skim it all out in the areas that light is getting hit! And most of them round here have never seen or heard of a level 5 finish:blink: But when they c the dif when the light comes in it makes them smile and I get more work!!:thumbsup:
U could make a fortune over here Moore!(If u used ur machine tools more)


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

worked in a prefab home yard this summer, anyway guy who owned the joint drops by with drinks and also had a big lunch BBQ, pay was realllll good don\t ask how much and where//

had a rep drop by many times 10 years back, I was right hand man to owner, kept telling the guy not interested, he dropped his rate on supplies so low the owner of the company asked me how I did it...

thing is heard of a supplier, he says fly in and attend my next training date, who buys the flight and hotel room? I heard of some good ones but that one takes it, should write a book drywall for nummies 

or the copy of an American product and sold back to Americans,
aye will sail around the great barrier reef with the profits from them Yankees

all I got to say is at least there are some good companies out there/ some


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> put the end of their t-square on the bevels. All was well!


................LOL!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Moore me old mate!:yes:
> I don't understand why u guy's worry about the sh*t striping on the board? It's sure as F*ck not my fault that it comes like it does so it's not my problem! I know u r a perfectionist but I walk unless payed more! It should be the manufacturer's that r held responsible for the sh*t put out,Not us poor f*ckers!:yes:
> But on another note if the company I am working for just want's it right and no price I will skim it all out in the areas that light is getting hit! And most of them round here have never seen or heard of a level 5 finish:blink: But when they c the dif when the light comes in it makes them smile and I get more work!!:thumbsup:
> U could make a fortune over here Moore!(If u used ur machine tools more)


man i gotta say it does look ticky-fine, i bought a sprayer that shoots Levo-five, hooks up to cfs, can run faster than a mare with a reg zook tho over cfs


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I buy the guys I work with new drywall knives from time to time. In January I brought them each an 8",10", 12", advance offset broad knife set to try out. Just last week I handed out Marshalltown 2500 series blue steel broad knives. Everybody seems happy to get some swaggy stuff once in a while. And I at least have a crew who has decent tools to flatten out the joints and bead. Otherwise guys show up with noodly crooked blades and waste a lot of time.


----------

